

German government accuses news website of treason over leaks - keinehobbies
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/31/german-government-accuses-news-website-of-treason-over-leaks

======
dvdkhlng
Note that the institution accountable for this prosecution of blogger-
journalists is the german attorney general [1]. The same institution recently
refused to perform any investigations against US agents spying on german
politicians because the US didn't volunteer to provide any evidence [2].

German public already seems very unhappy about how german politics seems to
put US interests above the interests of the German people so potentially this
is going to backfire quite badly.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attorney_General_of_Germany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attorney_General_of_Germany)

[2]
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/12/germany_drops_invest...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/12/germany_drops_investigation_into_nsa_hacking_merkels_phone/)

[edit]: orthography fixes

